# How to get ArtBrands to reply to query?



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello!

I am wondering if anyone out there has a good contact with ArtBrands? I bought some items from them and now cannot get them to reply to me either by phone or email.

Anyone had any luck with them?

Thank you.

Clem


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi!

:welcome:

I would call and ask for Susan Hunn at 1-877-755-4278, ext. 6086 or ask for Larry Levine. These two individuals are ones who I've had email communications with.

Are you having problems with any of the items you were sold?

AB


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Clem I am in contact *Carla Townsend [email protected]*

they have not send out there catalogs and I paid back in December but they said I will have by next weekend


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I believe they just put out a new version of their catalog. That would explain the wait.


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Hi!
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the names! I'm sure that will help.

Have not yet tried applying them... I hope they will be okay.

They came in a damaged box (twice) so I hope that does not affect the transfers.

I think part of the problem is UPS, but they also should package them better, I think.


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Clem I am in contact *Carla Townsend [email protected]*
> 
> they have not send out there catalogs and I paid back in December but they said I will have by next weekend


Thanks also for this name!

I hope you get your catalog soon.

Do you know if ArtBrands is a big company that swallowed up Impulse Wear, or what?

Just wondered as Impulse was around forever and I had no problem getting questions answered or any shipping problems with them.

Thanks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont know but was told by them that they sent catalog over seas to have them print and are having problem with this


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Clem said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am wondering if anyone out there has a good contact with ArtBrands? I bought some items from them and now cannot get them to reply to me either by phone or email.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am sorry that you have had this experience. What state are you from? I will make sure that in the future you get the service that you deserve. 
We have had the flu running through the company. Even though we have a large sales staff we had quite a few people out in the past two weeks due to flu. 

Catalog: We ordered our catalog from China. We purposely ( at great expense) had DHL air them in to our facility. that worked but when it was shipped someone at the post office didn't read the instructions to send it priority so all of our catalogs were sent out bulk. We are very dissapointed that this happened but if you ordered a catalog from us it should now arrive any day now. We are very proud of our new selection. We believe that it is a very diverse collection this year. We are also working very hard to get all of our old best sellers in stock and ready to go for your season this year. Thank you. If you need further help please email me at [email protected] 

Sincerely 


Larry Levine


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I do not like the way this was handled with every time I call it is going to be next week I even got my INVOICE but still no Catalog when calling. People are rude when asking about this. And I am not happy with this and now looking for new Business to Deal with for Transfers


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry about that experience generally people who work with us are not rude. Please read my previous post and hope that will explain it. If you have any problems in the future please contact me personally. 


Sincerely 


Larry Levine

[email protected]


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you for your reply, Mr. Levine.

I'm in California.

Tried more than one person, too, including the mgr. and got no reply.

This after an order that did not go smoothly.

Is Artbrands some huge company that swallowed up ImpulseWear or some itty company that is not able to cope with doing business on the same level as ImpulseWear was?

Just wondering.

C.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Clem I would bet that Art brands has made lot mistakes . but the way I judge company is by there way of handling them when I Email and keep getting the same answer then when they send me an INVOICE and there is no catalog and I call them to ask what is going on they cant even tell me on the phone then when I ask if this is the way you do bussiness they cant even answer that and just keep asking me if there is any thing more they can do I say I want my money back then there is no one there. Now here they are trying to be nice about the whole thing here on the forum they can keep the money I have lost more then that on other things and yes there are more companys out there and yes I will be looking sorry for going on like this but I feel there should have treated this more professional


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Artbrands is not a small company. This situation is the exception not the rule for us. You will find that we care about our customers and will do anything to make you all happy. When you see our catalog you will be see the effort that went into this years selection. There are in fact over 400 new designs including some great new licenses, processes etc. That is a monumental effort. Last year we introduced over 700 new images. We are very bullish on the transfer industry and will be introducing more and more products. If there are any problems you can always contact me directly I answer all emails. Thanks

Larry Levine'

President

Artbrands llc


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Clem, 

Your representative is Carla. She has been originally with Impulse WEar and now Artbrands llc now for over ten years. She is a very good rep and her accounts seem to love her. I am sorry that you had a bad experience. We will be happy to send your 25 dollars back. We strive to make our customers or potential customers happy. If you read my previous post we did in fact spend lots of money flying our catalogs in from China and unfortunatley they were sent out by the post office bulk instead of priority. As you know the 25 dollars is refunded on your first order anyway if you kept it. Please contact me directly if you ever have any other problems. Thank you. 


Sincerely 

Larry Levine

President

Artbrands llc


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

just found this thread.

I called, and e-mail'd artbrands about four times and have yet to recieve an answer. Its hard to believe they are a big company.

just my experience.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i to have had no response to emails. i finally decided to order one of there $25 catalogs this past friday. i hope i get it. i also had the worst customer service with the x-it brand company, the worst service of any service i have every received in any business in my life. i just hope artbrand is different, i guess it cant get any worse. i will right back and post my experience with them, good or bad.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Larry. Carla was not the one I talk with she was not there she has been the only one that gave me infore that is why I was holding out on this untel two days A go when the person that I was transfer to some one else and that is when all of this started to piss me off and now I am getting some where with it just wish I did not have to do it this way where every one can see how some of us are getting treated and yes I do know how hard every one works I to have A Bussiness and I have had my complants and yes it does hurt when people talk but some times this is the only why to get someone attention I will look at the catalog and then I will see what I will do next thanks


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

I notice they are offering no explanation, but perhaps Impulsewear was a good company bought out by a larger company, but that often means you are lost in the shuffle. Bigger is not necessarily better. Could be some multinational where treatment of employees and customers is not a first priority.

They outsource their catalogs.... are the transfers also made in China?

If you placed an order, does that mean you GET a catalog, or is that another $25? In which case, forget it.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Clem, 

We are not a multinational company. We are located here in good old Columbus Ohio. Unfortunately we outsourced our catalogs this year because it was one half the cost of getting it done domestically. A sad fact of todays business. 

We manufacture all of our products except for rhinestones here at our facility in Columbus Ohio. You are welcome to come see us we have a working showroom with our products. Please look at the website and you will see both a picture of the building that I own and the 9 acres that it sits on. We also have a picture of some of our staff. We care about our customers. Artbrands has continued the proud tradition of innovation, high quality saleable graphics for this industry. If you have any further questions or comments please call us directly speak to Tim or Carla and they will help you. They have been with Impulse Wear and now Artbrands for many years. Thanks

Larry Levine


----------



## cholt (Oct 3, 2007)

I have also not had a good experience with Art Brands. I emailed them awhile ago -- 3 mths maybe -- inquiring about transfers and had a few questions asking for someone to get in touch with me via email or phone and never received a reply. I then called and the service I got while I was on the phone was very unprofessional and rude. I felt like they didn't have any time for me and it was like pulling teeth to get the answers to the questions I was asking. Thought I'd put in my point of view since others have had some problems too and since the President seems to be a member. Thanks.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I had a computer mix up with an order from them.. But i must say when i contacted them.. I got great service.. They shipped out the order right away and sent extra surprise for my trouble.. Also when I talked to them at the show in long beach (It may have been Larry)
The gentleman I talked to knew of me and the problem I had. He actually remembered my name.. I was please with the service I got when i talked to them..


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have never had any problems with Art-Brands. I must admit that I do use the phone and deal with a certain customer service person. Funny but she knows what I buy and calls about once a month to let me know new designs for our market. I dont remember how my initial contact went down but they have always sent me catalogs and seasonal flyers. Just my two cents.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Your rep is Judy is that the one that you spoke to? She is one of our best so I would be very surprised if it was her. Please let me know sothat i can help you. 

Larry Levine

[email protected]


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Larry got the catalog today only thing is where do I get price on them transfers. There is no price list would like to make order need price thanks


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Larry.. Judy is the one that helped me on the phone and in emails..
She was great..


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Hi Larry got the catalog today only thing is where do I get price on them transfers. There is no price list would like to make order need price thanks


i got my catalog pretty quick, just a few days so im happy about that. but where is the price list, no price list, sure could use a price list, anybody know where i can get a price list. please dont tell me i have to call them. i think for a $25 catalog, they could at least give me a price list, or maybe a ballpark figure.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually a wholesale price list is a download file from your rep. Please call the folks and start a relationship.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

Great....more Wasted Time....i Guess I Have No Choice. Thanks For Your Help. Nothing Against You David.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

As a person that runs a business.. Just like you all do.. I know for a fact I screw up.. not on purpose just happens.. If any of you think being in business you will not then be prepared to hear your customers voice on the other end of the phone.. What is essential is you correct the problem and make the customer happy.. I have delt with Art Brands and have not had a problem.. will I in the future.. maybe.. but i also know Larry will be there to correct the problem.. Just like I will correct any problem.. because like him and Truman and me.. the buck stops here... however.. we do not want it too. we need the bucks.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

well get price list and I will soon make my order. David Thanks for letting me know about the price list. and I have no problem working this little misunderstanding out with sales person or with Larry but when I post here I well keep it out in the open so every one can see that we are working togather to work this out if I post and not finish what I start then this would hurt the person or company I am talking about I am not here to hurt any one


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

i to wish i had a price list......if i wanted to call to get one, i would have called to order the catalog, not gone online to order it. i think phone calls are becoming more of a problem solver. i only call if i have a problem and i cant solve it through email. i work a day job the requires up to 12 hours a day sometimes, and in many cases im gone for a week at a time with no phone available. i work on a ship. so when i do actually come home late in the day i start my second job (screen printing, embroidery, signs, and heat pressing.) i do most of my ordering on the web at all hours of the night. ive been lucky so far with understanding customers. i hope to go full time this year and drop my day job. but untill then i need to be able to handle problems through email, and this no price list issue is in my opinion ridiculous. just my opnion, i guess im just a bit cranky, sorry guys. i think i will email them for one and see what happens, im sure they'll understand. ill write back with the results


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

they will send price list if you Email them that is what I did and had no problem getting it


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry about the price list issue. We do email them when requested. Our reps are knowledgeable friendly and could be a great help for you. 

For the gentleman that works on a ship that sounds interesting. If you ever need help I answer all emails in the evening I would be happy to help you. Working 12 hours and on a ship would make anyone crabby. Glad to see you joining our t shirt transfer world however. 

David did you like the catalog? Was it worth the wait? Any merchandising question etc. I would be happy to help. Not easy running a business but we can all benefit from our mutual experiences. Thanks all


Sincerely 


Larry Levine

President

Artbrands llc


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

LLevine said:


> Sorry about the price list issue. We do email them when requested. Our reps are knowledgeable friendly and could be a great help for you.
> 
> For the gentleman that works on a ship that sounds interesting. If you ever need help I answer all emails in the evening I would be happy to help you. Working 12 hours and on a ship would make anyone crabby. Glad to see you joining our t shirt transfer world however.
> 
> ...


larry, quick note. Got an email from your company today with the new foil lettering. That looks like a hot product. Most companies sell the plastisol transfers.These would be great for thos doing schools and tourist trade products.. Lou


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

just to follow up, i did recieve my price list in an email. i decided to call because i had not recieved it through email at first, i jumped the gun by 2 seconds. i recieved the email during the phone call. a sales rep by the name judy helped me. i have to give credit where credit is due. they took care of me and i am glad to say im impressed with there customer service. lets face it we have all had some sort of hang up with customers, its the good companies that try to remedy the problem.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Amen thanks for the post. We make mistakes but we stand behind our products. 

Larry


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Larry yes I did like the catalog and will be making order next month need about 700 transfers and to let other know I did get Air Waves catalog to but your catalog has lot more in it 151 pages in Air Waves catalog to 258 pages in your catalog who do you think I will go with LOL


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

My staff appreciates the complement. We did a complete overhaul this year discontinuing thousands of images and adding over a thousand since last year. 

Take care. 

Larry


p.s. more to come


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ha Larry when the weather changes I will come and see your Business dont live to far and it would be nice to see how the transfers are made


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Would love to have you visit our facility and showroom. Unfortunately since we do proprietary printing methods we don't give tours of our production area. We will however show you all sorts of cool things give you ideas and even perhaps buy you a bite to eat. We love visitors. 


Take care. 


Larry

Artbrands llc


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

ok and thanks I will let you know


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

LLevine said:


> Would love to have you visit our facility and showroom. Unfortunately since we do proprietary printing methods we don't give tours of our production area. We will however show you all sorts of cool things give you ideas and even perhaps buy you a bite to eat. We love visitors.
> 
> 
> Take care.
> ...


Just send air tickets and hotel and i am on my way.. Just kidding Larry.. You doing Atlantic City?







I hope the weather improves...


----------



## harley1951 (Feb 24, 2008)

I havent had any trouble just emil them again they were dueing some changes in there system. So maybe that is when you couldnt get them to answer
jean


----------



## Clem (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, Larry!

I have another question.

I get notices of your various email offers. And, yes, have contacted Carla.

I am amazed that if I ask how much something will cost, including postage, I cannot get any sort of answer. Just that your staff can't calculate that.

Uh, I run a small business, and if someone wants to know the prices of something with shipping I certainly tell them.

Why is this impossible for ArtBrands to accomplish?

Obviously if one's order is not huge, shipping and/or handling can make a big difference. Also, your company seems only to ship by certain carriers that are expensive.

Would like to do business with you, but... with all the vagueness...

C.



LLevine said:


> Hello Clem,
> 
> Your representative is Carla. She has been originally with Impulse WEar and now Artbrands llc now for over ten years. She is a very good rep and her accounts seem to love her. I am sorry that you had a bad experience. We will be happy to send your 25 dollars back. We strive to make our customers or potential customers happy. If you read my previous post we did in fact spend lots of money flying our catalogs in from China and unfortunatley they were sent out by the post office bulk instead of priority. As you know the 25 dollars is refunded on your first order anyway if you kept it. Please contact me directly if you ever have any other problems. Thank you.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

As I have said in another post, we give Art Brands
a BIG THUMBS UP. We not only buy transfers but we also bought
our Hix swingman 20 from them and I'm happy.


----------



## LLevine (Feb 7, 2007)

Not sure why she can't. I know that we are in the middle of a software conversion and we will have easier access to that info once we are up and running.


----------



## neiruq (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm a newbie in this type of business, I'm very interested in buying transfer from liquid blue. A while ago i tried to contact you guys for a catalog (like a year ago) but nobody answer, I'm from Tijuana Mexico and work basically with designs, how can i make a order from you guys (i can pick it up in a P.O. Box) thanks in advanced.

Thanks 

P.S. I need too the price list


----------

